# SNL-Themed Party = scary comedy madness



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been toiling over what to do for a theme, and I'm reeeally excited about my husband's most awesome idea: an SNL-themed party. Lots of people dress as an SNL character anyway, so why not?

Our house will still be decked out as a haunted house, but everything else will be comic fun. I'd love some more ideas to make this spectacular...


Here's what we're working on:

SAVE THE DATE:

- It'll be sent via email and will include this clip. (This is one of snl's more adult-y vids. Consider yourself warned.)  http://www.hulu.com/watch/41410/saturday-night-live-vincent-prices-halloween-special

- The email we send will explain the theme of the party, encourage people to dress as an SNL character (as individuals, couples, groups, etc.) and to come prepared with a skit to perform. Prizes for best skits.


GAMES:

- SNL Prop Find -- Plant recognizable props from various skits around the place as kind of a "side" game. Players write down their finds; the one with the most props and knowledge of the skit it came from (or SNL player who was associated with it) wins. 

The short list:
Cowbell
Christmas-wrapped box...with a hole
Boat/flip flops


- Winking Killer Game -- ...SNL style. I'm curious to see how people would interpret their deaths.

Deaths might include:
Death by Over-Exaggeration (Penelope/Kristen Wiig skit)
Death by Gilly
Death by Turning 50 (Sally O'Mally/Molly Shannon skit)


FOOD:

- Schweddy balls
- Dusty muffin
- Edible pampers
- Chopped broccoli (remember that Dana Carvey skit?!)


OTHER STUFF:

- Cult favorite SNL skits will play throughout the night with the projector, with a lot of the Halloween skits thrown in.

- Music will include SNL music shorts, like I'm on a Boat, Iran so Far, etc. mixed with a cool Halloween playlist with artists like Muse, Shiny Toy Guns, yadda yadda.


I still need ideas for developing the ideas here, plus ideas for mailable invites, other food, contests, and prizes. 

Looking forward to a cool party. Any other ideas?


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Good food, always a specialty drink and dancing to a DJ stands out at my past parties. However, for costume prizes, I use old trophies with the bowler, golfer, etc removed and replace with items from the Halloween store, ie: skeleton heads, spiders, worms, bloody fingers, etc.
View attachment 11591


----------



## HalloweenOnTheRunne (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay- so you TOTALLY need a giant foam hat (it's a big hat- it's funny...) for your prop hunt. Pom-poms would be good too. 

It's so awesome you are doing this theme- my husband and I are going as celebrity jeopardy contestants this year I think! (making the jeopardy podiums out of cardboard or posterboard or something) So glad someone else has such a great sense of comedy!

I will be thinking about this theme now and will post back if I think of anything else! Good luck!


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a big hat...it IS funny. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going as Judice from the Lawrence Welk skits. (It's either that or Sally O'Malley.) My husband will likely be the lead-singer-guy in those LW skits. Need to go buy some doll hands...

Does anyone know where to get the SNL Shorts songs? I'd like to use them throughout the evening (like "I'm on a Boat")? I haven't found them on iTunes...not sure if they're in CD form.

Any other ideas for food and prizes?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG its been so long that I've seen SNL. Didn't even know that its still running.
I googled the SNL shorts and had a blast lol Love the dick in a box lol 
Anyway, I found a whole channel of them on youtube. Most of them are cleaned up though 
Now you just need to download a program to capture them from youtube or let them play from your computer through out the night.

YouTube - I'm On A Boat (ft. T-Pain) - Clean

And here's the whole list:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F212211466BEFB71

Good luck! Sounds like a fun party!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Prop ideas: shark head, Word of the Day word board, and would it be too much of a gimmee to have a box of cereal labeled "Colon Blow"?

I'll pick my dear heart's brain - he has much better comedic timing than me.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Loved Sat Night live!!!! Great Fun!!! 

Coneheads
Killer Bees
Samurai Warrior
RoseAnn Rosanna Danna
Lisa Lubener & Todd (?) the little nerdy couple.....noogies
the lounge lizard guy Bill Murray played
Don't forget Steve Martin's King Tut 
Mr Bill 
The Blues Brothers 
Yes, these are all old school...i'm old what can i say


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Guess that makes me old too cause I remember all of those as well.
Ohhh noooo, its Mr. Bill lol


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

At my Walmart they sell SNL "The Best of Will Ferrel" etc. dvd's pretty cheap. That could be a prize. I think this is a great idea for a theme, I have and always will love SNL (and yeah, I'm old school too, I remember Land Shark and all the rest.)


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great theme!!! Be sure to post pictures after the event. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

GREAT IDEAS! I can't begin to tell you how much fun this is turning out to be. My costume idea has changed a few times.

I also heard that we're getting more than one set of Spartan Cheerleaders showing up sooo.... CHEER OFF!

Any ideas for fun/funny fates for the Tempt your Fate game? It's my next project.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I am using this theme for my party this year. Can you share any ideas that went well?? And please tell us how your party turned out.
Thanks


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oops, sorry posted the same thing on the other thread, didn't see this one


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

The party turned out great! It was a blast to see who showed up - the Coneheads, Target Lady, Gumby, Blues Brothers, 2 Mary Katherine Gallaghers, Motivational Speaker Matt Foley, Junice, Pete Schweddy, Wayne and Garth, Robert Goulet...too many to name.

We ended up doing Winking Killer again, and it turned out well. I didn't end up relating the types of deaths to SNL in any way; I find that people have a much better time with the "Death by Rodeo" or "Death by Breakdancing"-type things. Plus, I just didn't have extra time to be more creative. I suppose Death by Schweddy Balls or Doll Hands would have been funny. 

We had an SNL video running all night in one room and pumped in some of the music from Andy Samberg's "Digital Shorts." 

Food consisted of our typical Halloween fare with a few fun things thrown in, like Schweddy Balls (rum balls), chopped broccoli (from Dana Carvey's skit) and Betty White's Tasty Muffin. I tried to think of how I could make the Edible Pampers work, but alas, it didn't. Probably a good thing anyway.

We played flip cup and had fun impromptu dance-offs...it really was fun. People won scratch-off tickets all night for Tempt your Fate and also for acting out their character.

I'd found that it was difficult to limit guests to wearing SNL-themed costumes; especially the gals. It turns out that there are way fewer costumes for us gals than there are for the guys! We did have a Pat show up...and that one could go either way, of course. 

Hope this helps! I would love to hear about what you're planning, bettyboop...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, i enjoyed your comments. Plans are starting to come together. We always have a haunted graveyard in the front and i am excited to upgrade a few of them this year with tutorials that i found on this website. Dancing is big with my friends and family, so we have a DJ for all night dancing. I just got my menu from the chef that will be cooking for the party. I will do cards with maybe a picture of the appropriage skit from SNL.

“Larry the Lobster”
Lobster and Crab Parfait with Dijon Remoulade

“Down By The River”
Dover Sole Fish Tacos

“Samurai Delicatessen”
Salami, Mortadella, Soppressata, Prosciutto
Roasted Peppers, Olives, Provolone

“Buh Weets Bean Soup”
Pasta Fagioli

“Gotta Have More Cowbell”
Gorgonzola Dolce & Baked Goat Cheese
Fresh Baked Kalamata Bread & Rosemary Flat Bread

“Schweddy Balls”
Parmesan Risotto Balls with Spicy Marinara

“Cheeburger – Cheeburger”
Sliders and House Made Sea Salt Chips
Aged White Cheddar, Arugula, Bermuda Onion, Heirloom Tomato

“Da Bears”
BBQ Bacon Wrapped Shrimp with Bleu Cheese Slaw

“Dick in a Box”
Bananas Foster Station

We have never played the Winking Game, and i am wondering if it could work with a larger group that is preoccupied with dancing, talking, etc. We have about 80-85 people and of course not all can play. I'm not sure how to introduce the game without interupting the festivities. Any suggestions??
All of the guests dress in costume. And they really go all out. I am always so surprised to see what everyone comes up with.
I sent a "Save the Date" with this YouTube clip included:  http://youtu.be/l9CiUMGXsw4
I can't figure out how to post a picture of it. I'm not computer savvy.
My family wants to do a DVD invite with all of us performing a skit and at the end, of course: "Live from Las Vegas, it's Saturday night", with the party details. 
Any suggestions for this skit would be greatly appreciated.
That's all for now. I will post more when i figure this website out. hahaha. (How do you post pictures??)
Thank you for your time and any suggestions.


----------



## Linnie23 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thinking of doing SNL Halloween Party this year any more suggestions?


----------



## Linnie23 (Sep 29, 2013)

We are planning on doing SNL party as well. We should help each other


----------



## Linnie23 (Sep 29, 2013)

I put out a thread regarding planning a SNL Halloween Party. I got some great ideas from some of you. For that I thank you. I just thought I would put it out there again just in case there was something that popped up that you would like to share. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

Most of the shorts music involved The Lonely Island. I would just look for The Lonely Island. You can get their music on pretty much any music service. Great theme! I hope everyone who's doing it this year has tons of fun with it!


----------

